# Should diamonds keep falling out of engagement ring?



## eviecarwash (5 May 2007)

Hi,
Hoping someone can help me..  Last night I lost the second diamond out of my 6 year old engagement ring in two years.  Can't believe I've lost another one!  I was doing a bit of housework yesterday but nothing major!  Last time it happened I brought it back to the jewellers and they said I should have had the jaws re tightened.  No problem, but surely I don't have to do this every year??  I mean my mother has her ring since 1972 and the diamond has never fallen out.  (mine's a diamond shaped cluster with four smallish stones).  Should I just get another stone put in without a fight (it was €175 last year), or is this shoddy workmanship?  The jewellers is a well known one with several branches.
Thanks so much for reading


----------



## micamaca (5 May 2007)

I have never heard of this happening before. From what you say of your mother's ring, I think you know the answer yourself...they shouldn't be falling out. Maybe it's shoddy workmanship or simply a bad design.  I would ask them to fix it without having to pay this time...at this rate you will be paying nearly 200 euros every year...that's a tidy sum for whichever shop.  

Under the Sale of Good and Suppy of Services Act, goods have to be fit for purpose/use.  If a diamond ring keeps losing its diamonds, it's not fit for use. 

Go in and try be reasonable first and if that doesn't work threaten them with the small claims court..I think it only costs 13 or 14 euro.  But claims have to be under 2000 euros, hence the name .  Some districts can even process the application online...see the link below. 



If that doesn't work, call Joe Duffy!


----------



## joanmul (6 May 2007)

eviecarwash said:


> Hi,
> I was doing a bit of housework yesterday but nothing major!


 
I take mine off when I am at home - always. Gold can be quite soft and wear down and this might be happening to the claw setting of yours.


----------



## eviecarwash (7 May 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.  I was told last time by the jeweller that the claws wear down all right, but surely they shouldn't wear down so fast, I mean a year?  Is it reasonable to have to bring your ring back every year to get the claws strenghtened?  This is money they'll be making off me every year!  _Is everyone else doing this??_
Thanks very much,
Eviecarwash.


----------



## mo3art (7 May 2007)

Have you considered asking your jeweller to set the diamonds in a platinum claw setting - check what the cost would be?  It means that they are strongly secured, as opposed to set in gold which can be softer.


----------



## Ravima (7 May 2007)

depends on the use of your hands! If you are rough on the ring, then naturally enough, claws can get stuck on clothes, threads etc. They migth get banged about in the sink ,gardening, cleaning fireplace out. If you are a manual worker and wear the ring or do a lot of DIY, then it all takes its toll.

also, how many stones - is is a three or five stone ring, or a multistone with tens/hundreds of stones.

I would suggest that you get the ring properly fixed this time round and mind it from then on. 

For what its worth, if you have what insurers deem a high value ring (that differs from insurer to insruer) it can be a policy condition that you have it looked at by a jeweller every year. That would not cost much as work need only be done if there is a claw loose.


----------



## eviecarwash (7 May 2007)

Thanks for all your replies.  I think the idea of getting the claws changed to platinum is a very good idea and will definitely speak to the jeweller about this.  Actually I've been thinking about changing the band to platinum anyway as it's more modern looking.  Might cost a lot of money but long term would be worth the investment..  Well that's how I'll put it to my husband anyway!!
Thanks again x


----------



## ney001 (8 May 2007)

Did you have the ring sized?.  If you size a diamond ring three sizes bigger or smaller then it can cause the claws to become loose and the diamonds will continue to fall out.


----------



## eviecarwash (9 May 2007)

Yes my fingers are so small that the ring in the shop window couldn't even be reduced sufficiently to fit me so they ordered another ring in for me and I had to have that one reduced.  And then once made bigger, and then once reduced again!  Maybe I'll explain this to the jeweller and see if they can prevent more diamond loss..


----------



## Megan (9 May 2007)

It does seem strange that a ring only one year old should be like this. My ring is 30 years old and I wear it all the time and never had this problem. When we bought the ring it had to be sized down too. Mine is a claw setting with one diamond. I think I would asked the jeweller that you bought it from why this is happening.


----------



## eviecarwash (9 May 2007)

Well the ring is six years old but I agree it shouldn't be happening.  I'll have to wait till Fri to speak to a jeweller but I'll certainly have a good chat with them cause this is upsetting.  Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## homebird (10 May 2007)

After 3 years I lost one of 5 (smallish but big to me!) diamonds out of my ring and went back to the jeweller - nice place near Powerscourt shopping centre. I was so fed up and plonked in a chair while they took the ring backstage to examine it. They said it shouldn't have happened and to bring it in regulary for a (free) check up and clean. AND they replaced the diamond free of charge. I was and still am so grateful - prob didn't cost them so much I suppose.


----------



## eviecarwash (11 May 2007)

Well done them, wish I'd bought my ring there.  My jewellers will charge me again I just know it..


----------



## gotsomenow (11 May 2007)

That definitely shouldn't be happening, unless you are knocking it off things alot!  Especially as this is the second time, I would demand that they fix it free of charge (and replace the diamond).


----------



## Milly (11 May 2007)

I have been wearing my own engagement ring for 20 years and rarely take it off. It has a platinum setting and I have never had a problem. Since my mother passed away, I also wear her engagement ring every day, she also wore it every day and she got engaged in 1950 - again a platinum setting. My eternity ring is about 15 years old, set in gold, and yes I wear it every day.


----------



## mrscharlie (5 Jun 2007)

OP is it an invisible setting? You said it's 4 diamonds, these can be set in a square or diamond shape to give the effect of one larger diamond.  These are notorious for losing their stones as the tension keeping them in can lessen and then out they come.
My jeweller told me the best remedy is to put a 'bead', another claw right in the centre to stabilise the stone.  It won't look as much like a larger diamond but its safer.


----------



## eviecarwash (5 Jun 2007)

Hi mrscharlie,
No the four diamonds are set into a diamond shape but the claws keeping them together are quite visable.  I finally got the ring back on Sunday.  I told the jeweller I felt I shouldn't have to pay and was delighted there was no charge on collection.  I've noticed that the previously gold claws have been replaced with what looks like platinum ones - I guess making them stronger.  Hopefully that's the last time I'll lose a diamond.  It really is upsetting..


----------



## Jareck (6 Jun 2007)

eviecarwash said:


> I've noticed that the previously gold claws have been replaced with what looks like platinum ones - I guess making them stronger. Hopefully that's the last time I'll lose a diamond. It really is upsetting..


 

It's a popular misconception that platinum is harder than gold, it's not - in fact its a good deal softer than gold (it's just more dense and less available than gold - hence the higher price of it).  Hopefully the jeweller put in white gold as if it's platinum it will wear away far quicker than gold I'm afraid


----------



## deem (6 Jun 2007)

I've had this problem too, my ring was less than two years old when I lost the stone out of it, problem was it would cost €1,800 to replace diamond and setting, no way i could afford to replace it.  So its still in jewellery box diamondless.


----------



## decembersal (7 Jun 2007)

Deem, can you not claim back the price of a replacement diamond on your house insurance?


----------

